# April Flounder gigging is off to a good start



## Redfish Rick (Aug 27, 2004)

The last 6 nights of flounder gigging have been up and down, with fast action on one night, and then a slow grind the next. Tide levels have been the biggest factor to success lately, with higher levels or incoming tide being better. Big storms with high winds and rain over the weekend really hurt the water clarity, but it rebounded nicely the last 2 nights. Mud bottom has been best, with more scattered fish holding on hard sand. Fish size has been better, with most fish in the 15-17" range, and a few each night in the 18-19" range. Sheepshead and drum continue to be widely scattered and hard to pin down.

4/4 - Kelly C. group of 6. South wind at 5mph, dense fog, very high tide levels. 30 flounder limit plus 1 black drum by 10:15pm.

4/5 - Gary B. group of 2. ESE wind at 5mph, high tide levels. 10 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 10:30pm.

4/6 - Steven C. group of 2. SE wind at 15-20mph, very high tide levels. 10 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 10:30pm.

4/7 - Nathan D. group of 2. NW wind at 5mph, very high tide levels. 10 flounder limit plus 1 sheepshead by 10:45pm.

4/8 - Nathan D. group of 2. SSE wind at 5-10mph, normal tide levels. 10 flounder limit plus 2 sheepshead and 1 black drum by 10pm.

4/9 - Shannon C. group of 4. South wind at 10-20mph, low tide levels. 20 flounder limit plus 4 sheepshead by 12:45am.

*Upcoming open dates:
April: completely booked
May: 1, 7, 8,19, 29
June: 13, 16, 19-21, 26-28
July: 1, 7-14, 18, 21, 24-27*

Price: $450 for 2 people, $100 each additional person, up to 6 people

Capt. Rick Hammond
Night Stalker Guide Service - Rockport, TX
 nightstalkerguideservice.com
361-229-6053


----------

